# Gene Simmons wants uh, Canadians???



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Ya gotta wonder what the man is up to now.

http://blog.inmusic.ca/inmusic/2009/01/gene-simmons-is-seeking-canadian-bands.html

http://www.simmonsrecords.com/


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Why do I always feel the need to take a shower after I watch his show??


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Whatever that man does, you can rest assured it is self-serving and insincere.

He said it himself on Q107 talking with Kim Mitchell. "Everything you do has to promote yourself".


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Aside from DLR I always got the impression that the boys really believed in the music they created and had fun doing it. There's a difference in creating music and becoming famous and creating music to be famous. The latter usually creates second rate music. Think Sig-Sig Sputnik. I think I spelled that correctly. Or that song that was written for the Gibson BFG.

Any band that signs with Simmons will only end up promoting Simmons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Paul said:


> There are worse folks than Gene Simmons in the music biz, I would imagine.


I get the distinct feeling that while Simmons would always make more than me in any deal we did, at the very least it would be entirely above board and plain as day. Could just be the persona I get from watching the T.V. show, but he's got good kids, a nice family -- and that says a lot about his character, to me at least. And I'm not a by-the-feel-of-his-handshake business type.


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

*Gene Simmons is seeking Canadian bands*

I am not sure if this has been posted before, or I was supposed to put this here, but here you go.


http://blog.inmusic.ca/inmusic/2009/01/gene-simmons-is-seeking-canadian-bands.html 


:smile:


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

No doubt you're correct, Paul. And I don't watch the Idol shows.

I know a guy, who shall remain nameless, very good at what he does but he always falls far short of the mark because he isn't really committed to the music. He's committed to the fame and fortune which he hasn't got because the music is pedestrian and half-hearted.

Yes, Simmons is one of the least dangerous people in business. He will always be up front on where you stand and you will always know exactly what is going on. 

As an aside, one of the best books on business and the types of people in it is "Winning Through Intimidation" by Robert Ringer.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Beatles said:


> Why do I always feel the need to take a shower after I watch his show??





J S Moore said:


> Whatever that man does, you can rest assured it is self-serving and insincere.


I also get that "creepy" vibe from this guy whenever I've seen him in interviews. Even in his interactions with his wife and kids on his "reality" show, he still comes across as a conceited dick.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Even in his interactions with his wife and kids on his "reality" show, he still comes across as a conceited dick.


He doesn't have to come across as a conceited dick - He is GENE SIMMONS - His family definitely knows what he is. 

If someone says, "Gawd, what a Gene Simmons", you exactly what they are talking about.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I also get that "creepy" vibe from this guy whenever I've seen him in interviews. Even in his interactions with his wife and kids on his "reality" show, he still comes across as a conceited dick.


I can't help but to get the feeling that's it's a cleverly designed bit. On his show I'm quite sure he's in character. Now, I'm not saying he may not be a dick, but his kids really seem like polite well adjusted folk. After all his "wife" is from NFLD, maybe he picked up some good Canadian habits???? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

If any readers are considering sending a submission to gene i would suggest learning as much as you can about the recording industry.Gene comes accross as a decent business man on his show,but the cameras are always rolling and he knows it.Chances are most people who have done business with him recently have watched the show and studied his transactions.Dont be taken in,after all he is a business man and the reason he lives so well is not from touring with kiss alone.
Sorry Starbuck,maybe your right about gene but im very weary of the guy theres something about him i just dont trust.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Please don't perceive this as an anti-semetic remark but I've always found Gene Simmons to fuel anti-semetic rhetoric and jewish stereotypes.

1) He changed him name to mask his ethnic origins (born Chaim Witz)
2) He embodies greed and profit at all costs ('nuff said)
3) He propagates the rejection of traditional moral values (blatant infidelity and hedonism)
4) He basically sucks the soul and decency out of everything he touches (look what Kiss did to rock music... sell outs)
5) He seems to me like a modern day Don Arden

The man seems to agressively embody nearly every negative Jewish stereotype out there... usuary, greed, profit at all costs and immorality.

I have Jewish friends who resent him for that very fact.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey don't get me wrong, I'm all about succeeding too, but at what cost ??

Greed and whatnot is what has got the world in the position it is in now.

Please do not perceive me as a bible thumper, I am confident that our ideals are more in line that you may think Paul. I too am proud to say that I am free of the chains of religion and restricted though. 

That said, Gene Simmons embodies the hollow, soulless shell that most rock has become these days. Everything these days is soooo manufactured and artificial.


My basic point was that if you do a quick Google for Jewish stereotypes, you'll find that the Demon personifies most of em.

Like the show he presents however, I'm sure he is all an act.

On a non related note, ever see that episode of Family Jewels where Gene complains how dirty the car is and says that someone should take it somewhere to get cleaned, after all "THAT'S WHAT GENTILES ARE FOR"

I found that to be a little disturbing...

BTW, Don Arden (father of Sharon Osbourne) was very well known to be a ruthless and abusive agent.

I for one an a proponent of decency, not out of religious demand but because I feel our society of on a very slippery slope.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

By his own admission Gene is a business man 1st, an entertainer 2nd and a musician last. If you step back from the whole misguided idea that bands that sell huge #s of cds or concert tickets are "sell outs" and instead insert "successful entrepreneur" you will understand what Gene Simmons and his TV/music persona are all about. He is as honest as the day is long in business and absolutely full of crap when it comes to the "rock star" image.

Look at the marketing paraphernalia in his office. Bruce Springsteen might be embarrassed to have evidence of such crass commercialism in his office (or not) but Gene is justifiably proud. Gene knows good entertainment _product _for the music _business _when he sees it. Rest assured we will all hear a lot from anyone who signs on to his label. This is undoubtedly a good thing for aspiring musicians whether they are "artists" or not.

He managed Liza Minnelli and broke Van Halen. Neither are particularly known for "artistry" but both put on a good show.

I just hope they have a lawyer look over the contract before they sign...

matt


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I just hope they have a lawyer look over the contract before they sign...
> 
> matt


The most important thing any musician can have is the proper legal advice.When its staring you in the face it might not catch your attention but if you have someone to stick up for you,the chances of being taken advantage of are lowered,not by much but still lowered.Music is a business and business people only want one thing,money for themselves.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

iaresee said:


> I get the distinct feeling that while Simmons would always make more than me in any deal we did, at the very least it would be entirely above board and plain as day. Could just be the persona I get from watching the T.V. show, but he's got good kids, *a nice family *-- and that says a lot about his character, to me at least. And I'm not a by-the-feel-of-his-handshake business type.


Ya, I get the impression too...his kids seem to be the most grounded and well mannered celebrity offspring on tv. They seem to have picked up some good values from somewhere.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SG-Rocker said:


> Please don't perceive this as an anti-semetic remark but I've always found Gene Simmons to fuel anti-semetic rhetoric and jewish stereotypes.
> 
> 1) He changed him name to mask his ethnic origins (born Chaim Witz)
> 2) He embodies greed and profit at all costs ('nuff said)
> ...


I dont have a problem with #1, many celebrities do it, jews or non-jews alike...Pat Benatar, Alice cooper, Axl Rose, Marilyn Manson, Bill wyman, Bono, Buddy Holly, David Bowie, Eric clapton, Freddi Mercury, Joe Strummer, Tina Turner, and hundreds of others. So not sure what point you're trying to make.

#2, Welcome to the entertainment business. "Nuff said". Next....kqoct

#3, I dont get your point here. Gene Simmons unlike many celebrities (including christians and born-again christians) has never had a drug or alcohol problem, has been in a long term relationship for over 20yrs to the same woman and appears to have raised 2 well behaved, intelligent, grounded and disciplined children. Sounds morally decent to me.hwopv

#4, Your opinion. I'm sure others would say the same about whatever groups you would suggest arent guilty of this. Kiss and Gene offer good basic rock n' roll with high entertainment value. Nothing more nothing less. One mans "sellouts" is another mans rock'n roll legends.

#5. Perhaps. Such is life when someone has the power to make or break the careers of others. IIRC, good old catholic boy Jon BonJovi got 80% of the profits from Skid Rows first CD by basically bankrolling them and opening the doors for them that resulted in their success. Again, thats the music business, get over it. If you want to stay trut to your craft, dont quit your dayjob. If you want to make it big, you gotta sell your soul.




> My basic point was that if you do a quick Google for Jewish stereotypes, you'll find that the Demon personifies most of em.


kksjur
Yes, that was an impressive way for christians to manipulate history and scapegoat an obviously vulnerable group, and bury the simple facts that Jesus was crucified by Romans on a Roman cross. End of story, we're getting offtopic by bringing religion in here.



> On a non related note, ever see that episode of Family Jewels where Gene complains how dirty the car is and says that someone should take it somewhere to get cleaned, after all "THAT'S WHAT GENTILES ARE FOR"
> 
> I found that to be a little disturbing...


I didnt see that episode, but I can see that it could be taken as somewhat inappropriate, esp if the shoe was on the other foot. But in todays PC culture, the "if the shoe was on the other foot" argument doesnt seem to hold water. Some groups can say things that others cant, unfortunately.




PS, I'm a non-practicing catholic in background, so I dont want anyone to get the wrong idea that I'm slagging someone elses religion.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

All signs point to having a lawyer is optional.I could be wrong,Have a read.
http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/recording-contract.htm/printable
Welcome to the jungle kkjuw


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Well in terms of racial stereotypes, I never invented them. I'm just saying he seems to display a lot of them.

In terms of Gene Simmons, umm.

I suppose ol Gene serves as an example of just how hollow and empty the entertainment industry is. No wonder there's nothing good on the radio these days. Come to think of it, movies suck these days too !


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SG-Rocker said:


> Well in terms of racial stereotypes, I never invented them. I'm just saying he seems to display a lot of them.
> 
> In terms of Gene Simmons, umm.
> 
> I suppose ol Gene serves as an example of just how hollow and empty the entertainment industry is. No wonder there's nothing good on the radio these days. Come to think of it, movies suck these days too !


Cheer up!
Every so often a gem (bands or movies) comes along that makes it worthwhile.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think Paul did a pretty good job of dissecting your comments. However, I feel the need to point out that if you find yourself preemptively apologizing for racist remarks



SG-Rocker said:


> Please don't perceive this as an anti-semetic remark...


you are probably guilty of making or proliferating racist remarks.

I'm also extremely puzzled by:



SG-Rocker said:


> 3) He propagates the rejection of traditional moral values (blatant infidelity and hedonism)
> 4) He basically sucks the soul and decency out of everything he touches (look what Kiss did to rock music... sell outs)


Essentially the same issue - You are saying the stereotype is that Jews are immoral and indecent. WOW! I had no idea.

I thought Jews were some of the most fiercely religious people in the world. That they followed the laws of the Torah and by definition were a "Moral" people. see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torah

Now this is not the forum for a discussion of morals vs. ethics, but I think it is everyone's duty to stand up to racism, so I am.

When the Nazis came for the communists,
I remained silent;
I was not a communist.

When they locked up the social democrats,
I remained silent;
I was not a social democrat.

When they came for the trade unionists,
I did not speak out;
I was not a trade unionist.

When they came for the Jews,
I remained silent;
I wasn't a Jew.

When they came for me,
there was no one left to speak out.

- Martin Niemöller


----------

